
Over 36,000 Flash Games have been preserved before Flash dies - ls612
https://kotaku.com/over-36-000-flash-games-have-been-saved-and-are-now-pla-1841389493
======
HocusLocus
Is there any 'curated' sub-collections of this? I consider myself an archivist
and would gladly preserve some (even if I have no time to play them) but 241GB
is way over budget... and the 'play as you go' package is just exchanging one
vulnerable online platform for another...

------
winrid
I wonder what it would take to run the flash runtime with wasm.

